# "A little risque" you say?



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Perhaps.  
But hey -- it's Friday, right? So many of us will be going out with Zombies tonight... *


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

HAHAHA hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good one!


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

That's really funny.............

Kinda reminds me of the first Thanksgiving dinner I had at my first Ex-Wifes Grandparents house, Grandma asked if I like turkey , and I replied " I'll eat anything that doesn't bite back"
Hmmmmm ....might explain my divorce history...........


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL - Now why the cartoonist didn't seat them both at...hmmm.. say a dining room table -- well it would be an ENTIRELY different cartoon! LOL


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

lol reminds me of the Husband  (well he doesn't eat brains, as far as I know)


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"Bookmark" where you stopped*

Just fang a small mark or two then you will know where to begin later.
Yup!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahhaahaha funny!


----------

